# Sick of being unemployed rant!



## NYchic (Jan 9, 2009)

OK so I haven't had a job since July. I got laid off from my receptionist job because they were downsizing. I found other jobs but didn't take them because I did not like them and I decided to go to school instead full time for the fall semester. So now here I am new year with no job, hoping to start the year off right you know NEW YEAR, NEW JOB. But no luck.

I just heard on the news that unemployment is now at 7.2 percent and this economy with the job losses is making me depressed and stressed out.

Anyone in a similar position? I don't know what to do. I just want a job ASAP!

I'm even thinking of calling old jobs that I have had but I don't have the guts to do so. But then again I am DESPERATE!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sorry you're going through and I know how you feel but if you found other jobs, what did you not like about them?


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sorry you are in this situation. The good news is it seems that you have been offered jobs. Start applying again and take the next job you are offered, even if it's not the perfect job.


----------



## fawp (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this. I know a lot of people in similiar situations and I can only imagine how frustrating and scary it must be. I hope that you find something soon. Keep us updated. Hugs...


----------



## NYchic (Jan 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sorry you're going through and I know how you feel but if you found other jobs, what did you not like about them? I guess I was stupid, it was the location and just the atmosphere. I think I have gotten spoiled because my first two jobs were great. The locations were perfect and I loved what I was doing. Now I just cannot be humble and settle for just any old job. But I know I have to and that can really have a bad effect on your mind. You know downgrading. It's just so depressing.

Thanks for the kind words ladies. I keep trying. I really hope I do get a job and I am not going to be picky anymore although it is very difficult.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 13, 2009)

I hope things work out for you!


----------



## colormeup (Jan 21, 2009)

If it makes you feel better it's not just you. I can't get a job to save my life. Even though I have a college education I'm going back to school so I can at least account for my time.


----------



## chance (Jan 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *NYchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess I was stupid, it was the location and just the atmosphere. I think I have gotten spoiled because my first two jobs were great. The locations were perfect and I loved what I was doing. Now I just cannot be humble and settle for just any old job. But I know I have to and that can really have a bad effect on your mind. You know downgrading. It's just so depressing.
Thanks for the kind words ladies. I keep trying. I really hope I do get a job and I am not going to be picky anymore although it is very difficult.

Where are you looking? Healthcare and Education are two recession proof fields. You should start there. Try to get an office gig there and hope for the best. Good luck!


----------



## Joan_CD (Jan 23, 2009)

Whereabouts in NY are you located and what kind of job are you looking for? Are you in the city, or westchester, or upstate?


----------



## NYchic (Jan 23, 2009)

I am in the city. I have an interview tomorrow. Wish me luck gals!

I am looking for administrative and/or salon/spa jobs. Most of my jobs have been in the beauty/cosmetics industry.


----------



## Darla (Jan 23, 2009)

good luck. the economy is not good so try and make a good impression.


----------



## krazykid90 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm going to be out of school in a few months, so I share your concerns about getting a job. I'm going to be an environmental technologist, and I'm worried that instead of hiring me, companies will just pile more work on their engineers so they can save money.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 26, 2009)

Im very concerned. Last friday some people got laid off from my old job and it really hit close to home.


----------

